# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben al jaren onregelmatig ongesteld ben bang dat ik geen kinderen kan krijgen?

## siham

ben 21 jaar heb al 3 jaar last van onregelmatige mestruatie, mijn man en ik denken nu aan kinderen, maak me erg zoregen over dat het niet gaat lukken om zwanger te worden? :Confused:

----------


## siham

wie heeft ervaring hiermee of kan me tips geven

----------


## Sakima

ik zou zeggen, ga eens naar de huisarts. ik had ook een onregelmatige menstruatie. ik heb er alleen 9 jaar niets aan gedaan en gehoopt zwanger te worden. na 10 jaar werd ik uiteindelijk zwanger. had ik maar eerder de stap genomen naar de huisarts te gaan...

----------

